# Finished turn-outs.



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Got the bulbs from my local shop. Everything lights, controls work perfectly, switches snap sharply, and it all looks fairly nice...


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

A few more.....


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

And a few more...


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Last but














not least, ready for the lay-out.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Hmmm, I see the there is nothing left of the fry cakes!
Looking closer at these pictures I see the controller box is not distorted between the bulbs. That indicates this controller was not used for very many hours. Some of the ones I have show a pronounced inward distortion of the edges near the screw holes. It is either from long and frequent use or powering them from greater than 15V sources. The controllers and lanterns had 18V rated bulbs. I purchased a supply of 24V replacement bulbs and run them from the 14V terminals on my MRC supply. They run noticeably cooler than the 18V bulbs fed at 16V. Just an FYI , particularly if a permanent layout is planned or if the power is to be left on for long periods of time.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Good point AmFlyer.

Nice work Flyernut -- you are indeed the "miracle-worker". Scotty on the Enterprise would be proud to have ye on his crew.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AmFlyer said:


> Hmmm, I see the there is nothing left of the fry cakes!
> Looking closer at these pictures I see the controller box is not distorted between the bulbs. That indicates this controller was not used for very many hours. Some of the ones I have show a pronounced inward distortion of the edges near the screw holes. It is either from long and frequent use or powering them from greater than 15V sources. The controllers and lanterns had 18V rated bulbs. I purchased a supply of 24V replacement bulbs and run them from the 14V terminals on my MRC supply. They run noticeably cooler than the 18V bulbs fed at 16V. Just an FYI , particularly if a permanent layout is planned or if the power is to be left on for long periods of time.


Oustanding tip!! Thanks for taking the time to share it.:appl:


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Good point AmFlyer.
> 
> Nice work Flyernut -- you are indeed the "miracle-worker". Scotty on the Enterprise would be proud to have ye on his crew.


Cap-mmm, Cap-mmm, we need mo power!!! Did my Scottish accent get through???


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AmFlyer said:


> Hmmm, I see the there is nothing left of the fry cakes!
> Looking closer at these pictures I see the controller box is not distorted between the bulbs. That indicates this controller was not used for very many hours. Some of the ones I have show a pronounced inward distortion of the edges near the screw holes. It is either from long and frequent use or powering them from greater than 15V sources. The controllers and lanterns had 18V rated bulbs. I purchased a supply of 24V replacement bulbs and run them from the 14V terminals on my MRC supply. They run noticeably cooler than the 18V bulbs fed at 16V. Just an FYI , particularly if a permanent layout is planned or if the power is to be left on for long periods of time.


I've got about 6 left...Along with a gallon of sweet cider!! Tomorrow, fresh back-straps from a deer my d-i-l's dad got.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

flyernut said:


> Cap-mmm, Cap-mmm, we need mo power!!! Did my Scottish accent get through???


Uhhhh. no...stick with what you do best, fixing everybody else's trains.


----------



## longbow57ca (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello flyernut, Nice work on the American Flyer switches you sure cleaned them up almost like new and work great too. They will go great on your layout good work my friend. Thanks longbow57ca.


----------

